# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Украинская песня "Чоботы"

## Eline07

Украинская шуточная свадебная песня "Чоботы" с театрализацией в исполнении творческого коллектива моего ДК
http://www.sharemania.ru/0295911

----------


## мусяня

Лена,привет!Песенка задорная,но нестроевич в исполнении,хотя,для коллектива ДК совсем не плохо :Aga:

----------


## tigry1

К сожалению, не могу послушать песню, т.к. файл убрали.

----------


## nyurka

> Украинская шуточная свадебная песня "Чоботы" с театрализацией в исполнении творческого коллектива моего ДК
> http://www.sharemania.ru/0295911


 Здравствуйте Eline07 , не могли бы вы еще раз залить эту песенку на форум, очень хочется послушать...

----------


## Angel_Stike

Присоединяюсь к просьбе

----------

